# Venison Hind Quarter



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

here's that hind roast thats been taking up space in my freezer, i thawed it out last weekend and brined it from sunday till tuesday night , then made up a Jack Daniels jerky marinade  and set it in the fridge till just a while ago...then i wrapped it around a JD maple fattie and trussed it. in the morning i will give it a good covering of rub and thick cut kunzler bacon then into the ECB.........can't wait also got about 10# of wings that i'll smoke for about 2 hours before i'll throw them in the fryer with a good dose of rub. some will be atomic and some will be for the heat challenged...then going to try some onion blossoms,,,with the tater salad and cole slaw it should be a good feast

UPDATE::::4 am and just put it on the ECB


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

looks good, temps at around 125 smells awesome( hope the neighbors are getting a whiff). might get done earlier than i thought. have to see if it plateaus at 150


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 24, 2007)

looking good so far let us know how it does (pics of the done meat please)


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 24, 2007)

I like it!
Want to see it finished.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds sweet Linscum! How big was that roast? Looks HUGE!


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

just getting ready to foil the roast and threw on the wings to smoke for and hour or two till it's time to throw in the fryer..the roast is at 160 and earlier than expected so i foiled it and moved it to a sooler place in the ECB want to take it to 180 then rest it in my lunch box..Deb as far as i can figure about 8 or 9 lbs of roast with a # of bacon and a 1# FATTIE stuffed inside so about 10 # total.. the smoke was/is birch, cherry, getting ready to make up the batter for some onion blossoms and my stomachs achin' from starvation.

heres some Q-gasm for ya...


----------



## ultramag (Jun 24, 2007)

I sure wish I could get a taste of that roast linescum. We're gonna have to come up with technology to email food if we keep this pic sharing up around here. Looking forward to the finish pics as well as how the blossoms turn out.


----------



## db bbq (Jun 24, 2007)

Linescum

Sounds Great, I may have to try a stuffed hind quarter myself..Let us know how it comes out..


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks like it's raining wings in PA today! That roast looks great - bet that fatty inside will season it micely great idea!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 24, 2007)

Great looking roast.  I have never done one but love to hunt.  I am so anxious to see the end result. Have fun.


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

WELL, i'll tell ya ULTRA that dang 24# roast of yours had my mouth dripping half the night, that thing looke totally rad i would have definitly traded some of mine for that.

anywhooo here are the finished pics and you better have napkins, this thing turn out pretty DARNED good couldn't get it above 170 it was on for 10 hours but it sliced BEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUTIFUL and i have never seen a smoke ring that penetrated so deep, not as juicy as i would have liked but it was venison. i spinkled some tonys creole on it before i wrapped the bacon on and the fattie inside was EXCELLENT, the roast was not gamey at all in fact the FIL thought it was a piece of beef.

  The wings turned out great too, i smoked them for 2 hours on the ECB with some rottisserie chicken rub then deep fried for 5 mins then separated into two pans one with red hot and tabasco and the other with some sweet baby rays(for those with weak tongues). some ranch dressing and celery.

  now the blooming onions they were definitly great tasting but what a pain in the as* to make, but it was my first ones but man good thing the grandkid isn't here yet. i got a number of recipes to use so i kinda improvised on some ingredients and they tasted very good but i don't think that they will become a staple any time soon.. the sides were tater salad and cole slaw that we buy from the wifes work place, i can't make it that good for that cheap, and a big double layered cherry cheese cake to top things off.

well like i said better have some napkins close by cause this will override any drool protection a person might have....LOL


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 24, 2007)

WOWWWWWWWWW, what a great lookin feed , good job Linescum, do the wings loose any of their smoke flavor do the frying ? haven't done them like that yet, but it's on the list , just wondering ?


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

no they didn't t-bone they were only in the oil for 5 mins and it sealed the smoke flavor in tight. i would have liked to have tried some other deep fried delicacies,pork loin, ribeyes, etc.etc.etc but i had a full plate today. put that roast on at 4am and had some honey do's in between.....


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

Love the idea of wrapping it around a fatty. And then bacon on top, sweet deal thanks for the idea


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

Holy smokes is that a two inch thick smoke ring?

Looks like you have the same problem I do keepin those blossums neat. Mine always droop.I gave up on em and make rings. to much work for the same flavor.


----------



## linescum (Jun 25, 2007)

yes'em 2 inches in some places, i had a nice steady blue stream the whole time.. i bought a cheap smoke box for the grill and it works great in the ECB......


  I agree there those things are a real pain...told the better half that if i ever do them again she must have done something really good or i did something bad.. the seasoning was great but i think i'll stick with the rings too


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Deb, I've never done them, so don't laugh at me on this, but when frying the onion, did you try it upside down?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

Shell -

Upside down? Well no ... was I supposed too? Just ate one once at Outback and loved it - thought I'd give it a try. It was not pretty! First one I broke in half trying dip it in batter. Second one looked more like a tulip third one was onion rings! We had to eat sometime that night! 


Although I have to admit they were just regular yelow onions out of the bag but I don't know why you could make a bud instead of a blossum ...


----------

